# Worldmark South Mountain Preserve or Worlmark Scottsdale ?



## dgalati (Dec 17, 2020)

Worldmark South Mountain Preserve or Wordlmark Scottsdale ? Pros and cons of staying at each? Is there a reason to stay at one vs the other?
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

